# Black and White Tegus in Canada



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope this is posted in the right spot..

But I was just wondering if there is anyone from Canada (more specifically Ontario) that knows of any Black and White Tegu breeders. The only place I can find them is at the local Pet Value and I would prefer to avoid those stores. At this rate I don't know if I will ever get a Tegu :cry:


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't worry, there are plenty of tegu's in Ontario. I happen to own two! I recommend checking out <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptilescanada.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.reptilescanada.com</a><!-- w --> . Join and check out the classifieds, there seems to be a big boom for tegus lately. There has been 5 tegus for sale on there ranging from Jan 5th to Feb 24th. Now whether they are still for sale or not is a guess to me. You can also check out <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ReptileKings.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.ReptileKings.com</a><!-- w --> , just shoot Sam an email about tegus and he can get them in. They are a bit pricier ($240) then some other people but I trust Sam a lot and can't see him selling poor quality animals. I've never bought a animal from him but he is a great guy to talk with. 

Trust me, there are plenty of places to buy tegus from I just don't think there are any breeders in Canada. 

Spencer


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the same problem, I live in Newfoundland and the only place I know of to get a Tegu is a pet store. 
Thanks for that info Spencer


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a problem DragonQueen  I'm just glad it was useful to some one lol

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, thank you so much! :-D I will look into those right now.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Mar 30, 2009)

I live in Aurora, Ontario Canada.
I got my Tegu from a breeder at the Mississauga Reptile Expo.
There's also ReptileKings.com that someone up there already recommended and Captiveherps.com


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Mar 30, 2009)

Also, if you look on Kijiji.ca under "Other pets for sale", you can usually find some Tegus that people don't want. (normally at a small size, too.)


----------



## FoxxCola (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you  

actually I was going to go to the Mississauga Reptile Expo, but I ended up going to the Sudburry one instead. They only had two Tegus there. Both Argentine Black and White, both $225...

But I ended up getting a Columbian for $80 off of Kijiji from a women who was very scared of him (He was a tad bit bigger than her bearded dragon ). But he's a sweeheart and is actually very tame. Only later to find out that there is a guy in Orillia who sells Black and White Argentines for $79 :doh


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you know if any of these people ship?
I live in Newfoundland. And...
I emailed reptilekings.com about 4 days ago and never heard back yet :S


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 30, 2009)

dragonqueen4 said:


> Do you know if any of these people ship?
> I live in Newfoundland. And...
> I emailed reptilekings.com about 4 days ago and never heard back yet :S



Thats not like Sam to not email you back. Try emailing him again, it might have ended up in his junk/spam folder somehow. Counting all the emails I've had with Sam the longest I needed to wait was one day for a reply. 

Also Sam ships worldwide so I can't see him not being able to ship NFL 

Spencer


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 2, 2009)

ok, thanks, i'll try him again, or maybe i'll try phoning. i really want a red tegu, but they seem hard to find


----------



## Patimus (Apr 2, 2009)

I acquired mine at an exotic reptile expo in my city.  They had two Tegus there. A male Argentine, and a female Argentine, when I got there at the end of the day, the female was only left so I snagged her.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 2, 2009)

What'd you pay by chance?


----------



## whiteheadnathan (Apr 14, 2009)

If you live close to Hamilton Ontario, there is a store in the down town called The Reptile Store... i know really unique... but they sell EXCELENT reptiles, always top quality. They turn away many animals that will not grow to be healthy big animals.


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 14, 2009)

I live about 4 hours away from Hamilton...I could go there I guess, I did drive 3 hours for the last expo. Maybe next time I'm in Toronto I'll head down. But that is a bit far for DragonQueen I think


----------



## Tux (Apr 14, 2009)

I will have some this season.....not the cheapest but the best stock your going to find


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 14, 2009)

will you ship?


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 14, 2009)

To Canada? lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 14, 2009)

FoxxCola said:


> To Canada? lol


I think he lives in canada  lol


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 14, 2009)

Tux lives in Ontario Canada, he also has a feeder website so I can't see him not shipping 

Spencer


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 14, 2009)

:-D. Haha, I didn't even notice until you guys pointed it out. That's exciting though!


----------



## Tux (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya, if you want to drop me a PM I can get you some details.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 21, 2009)

anyone know of anywhere else besides reptile kings , port credit pets and captive herps... the only one with a tegu is reptile kings and i am getting fed up, i sent him my deposit 11 days ago and he still hasnt accepted it or called to set up a shipping date, like he said he would. this is so frustrating.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if you tried Tux or not but he is going to be getting in some of Bobby's tegu's so you may want try him.

Thats strange for Sam to be taking so long with the order...did you phone him during the 11 days? Maybe try that and see whats going on.

Spencer


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I PM'ed Tux a little while ago! 

I will not be purchasing a tegu from Sam, it seems the only time he can reply to me is after I cancel my deposit.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (May 22, 2009)

has anyone ordered from captiveherps.com before and know if they are reputable?


----------



## Tux (May 22, 2009)

Nope I haven't, is that to mean you decided against a Varnyard tegu?


----------



## dragonqueen4 (May 22, 2009)

no, i would still like a varnyard tegu, preferably a red. do you know when they will be available though?


----------



## Tux (May 22, 2009)

It's currently breeding/laying season so no not available yet, usually
june or july, I'm not sure when/if the reds layed but Bobby can answer that. However without deposits you will end up SOL as Bobby does sell out.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 23, 2009)

I'd love a Varnyard Tegu.. I wish it was easy to ship over border.


----------

